# craft supplies in Mexico?



## seismeses

We plan to do some homeschooling of our daughter while in Mexico, and crafts are always a big part of that for us. How easily available are things like wool yarn and knitting supplies, beeswax, watercolor paper, sketch pads, bound blank books, etc.? We have big places like Hobby Lobby and Michaels here, along with little privately owned places, and are able to get everything we need before we go, but would rather not pack so much... We will be in Guanajuato.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexico is famous for its arts and crafts; especially those using traditional and natural materials. However, the major cities will have craft shops and many of the larger 'papelerias' carry an amazing variety of supplies related to the needs of school programs and local artists. Of course, there are also artist's supply shops as well.
Perhaps there is a crafter in Guanajuato who can give you some specific guidance.


----------



## safogel

As everyone said already, tere are plenty of stores that sell the kind of craft supplies you seek.
It should be especially easy to find these things in Guadalajara.
Finding good quality fabric, patterns, thread and buttons is not so easy.
Some US American chain stores are also in the larger cities of Mexico.


----------



## JoParsons

I'm in Uruapan and looking for beading supplies; beads, findings, etc. What kind of shop would carry that sort of stuff?


----------



## AlanMexicali

JoParsons said:


> I'm in Uruapan and looking for beading supplies; beads, findings, etc. What kind of shop would carry that sort of stuff?


suministro para Joyeria = jewelry supplies


Arte & Diseño Papeleria

Americas 71-4 . Col. Morelos . C.P. 60050 . Uruapan . Mich. . Tel. (452)524-1458

Fotocopias. Dibujo. Calidad Laser. Arquitectura. Suministros de Oficina. Ingenieria. Papeleria. Suministros Escolares. Copias de Tesis.




El Jardin de Atzimba.

Avenida . Americas 59 . Col. Morelos . C.P. 60050 . Uruapan . Mich. . Tel. (452)524-7696,(452)524-0331

suministro para Artistas. Art Navideños. Listones. Para Artes Manuales. Extenso Surtido en Merceria y suministro. Recuerdos. Unicel. Tiras Bordadas. suministro para Joyeria. Encajes. Disfraces.


Tiendas En Uruapan


----------



## JoParsons

Thank you so much.


----------



## dpebbles

seismeses said:


> We plan to do some homeschooling of our daughter while in Mexico, and crafts are always a big part of that for us. How easily available are things like wool yarn and knitting supplies, beeswax, watercolor paper, sketch pads, bound blank books, etc.? We have big places like Hobby Lobby and Michaels here, along with little privately owned places, and are able to get everything we need before we go, but would rather not pack so much... We will be in Guanajuato.



Iam homeschooling our children while we are here for my husbands expat assignment with his company. K12 provided most of our art supplies which we had shipped here ( a lot of my items were "lost" at customs) but I've been able to find a lot of supplies here as well. There is a little shop right outside our housing area that has a lot of unique items very reasonably priced plus places like Walmart, Costco, Sams, office depot, etc always carry art supplies as well. We are in the state of Guanajuato in Irapuato..in Guanajuato there are lots of little shops you can find supplies as well.


----------



## maesonna

Also Lumen, if there is one near you. (According to the linked website, there is one Lumen in Guanajuato state, in León.) They carry art supplies of all kinds (including hundreds of kinds of paper—scrapbookers, for example will find a lot for their needs) and a wide variety of school supplies.


----------



## JoParsons

*The Best Little Bead Shop in Uruapan*

Okay so it's the only store that sells beads in Uruapan. It's a bit pricey but being the only game in town gives you that ability. I'm really looking for authentic, mexican or indian made beads so I'm still looking. The owner she can get me most anything I need so I've got artistic wire on order. I got something that may work for my purpose but I want wire. I think I'll try a hardware store unless anybody has a better idea.

For now, I'm content with what I found . . . the place is called El Jardin de Atzimba at Av. Americas No. 59. Lots of other crafty stuff too.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Jo*



JoParsons said:


> Okay so it's the only store that sells beads in Uruapan. It's a bit pricey but being the only game in town gives you that ability. I'm really looking for authentic, mexican or indian made beads so I'm still looking. The owner she can get me most anything I need so I've got artistic wire on order. I got something that may work for my purpose but I want wire. I think I'll try a hardware store unless anybody has a better idea.
> 
> For now, I'm content with what I found . . . the place is called El Jardin de Atzimba at Av. Americas No. 59. Lots of other crafty stuff too.



Hello Jo.

I haven't seen much of you lately. I sincerely hope you have the best of luck on your new quest to stay there and really enjoy the lifestyle. Is everything as you expected or a bit different? I find slowly things will blend together after awhile and become new again.


----------



## JoParsons

*I had to come to Mexico to find out what was wrong with me*



AlanMexicali said:


> Hello Jo.
> 
> I haven't seen much of you lately. I sincerely hope you have the best of luck on your new quest to stay there and really enjoy the lifestyle. Is everything as you expected or a bit different? I find slowly things will blend together after awhile and become new again.


I've been sick, but still love these boards; thanks for asking. I've been going to doctors and they treat this or that; but here, the doctor put it so simply and now I'm getting better. It's going to take awhile, but at least I know. So why couldn't anyone in US figure it out? Another reason I'm happy to have moved here. 

I truly am enjoying the lifestyle, but I need help ordering food. I need to take notes next time I'm with "the girls" so I can order when I'm alone. They are making mole tonight (on what, I don't know) and I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Jo*



JoParsons said:


> I've been sick, but still love these boards; thanks for asking. I've been going to doctors and they treat this or that; but here, the doctor put it so simply and now I'm getting better. It's going to take awhile, but at least I know. So why couldn't anyone in US figure it out? Another reason I'm happy to have moved here.
> 
> I truly am enjoying the lifestyle, but I need help ordering food. I need to take notes next time I'm with "the girls" so I can order when I'm alone. They are making mole tonight (on what, I don't know) and I'm really looking forward to that.


Glad to here you have made some friends so soon. Mexican people in general are great at making friends with each other. Yes, I have had some issues with respiratory infections in Mexico and the Dr.s are proactive and aggressive especially since pneumonia affects many children and elderly each year. My wife's Down Syndrome sister died from it 2 days before last Christmas. She was 63.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Jo*



JoParsons said:


> I've been sick, but still love these boards; thanks for asking. I've been going to doctors and they treat this or that; but here, the doctor put it so simply and now I'm getting better. It's going to take awhile, but at least I know. So why couldn't anyone in US figure it out? .


I had chronic sinus infections for decades. Twice in San Luis Potosi I developed bacterial sinus infections. I went to a specialist, ear, nose, eye and throat, who did microscopy surgery. He took a MRI and found I had 5 polyps in my lower left sinus cavity and an infection there also. He found built up blockages in all four of my sinus cavities and the four connecting tubes and a very large amount of buildup where the latest infection was from previous infections. His diagnoses was chronic sinusitis and recommended an operation to cut out the polyps and scrap the buildup after he treated the new infection. I did this 1 1/2 years ago and have not had any sinus headaches or infections since.

My expensive HMO in the US never took an MRI only treated the very many infections. The diagnoses from a specialist was I had mild allergies and prescribed Claritin-D for me, which I did not take. I don't like antihistamines every day in my body.


----------



## JoParsons

I'm just amazed . . . and it's because of the money, isn't it? This doctor is using some fairly new drug for my hypertension. It's the first time I've heard of it and it works on a whole different level. oh, and thanks so much (LOL) I'm 63.


----------



## FHBOY

*Ditto*



AlanMexicali said:


> Hello Jo.
> 
> I haven't seen much of you lately. I sincerely hope you have the best of luck on your new quest to stay there and really enjoy the lifestyle. Is everything as you expected or a bit different? I find slowly things will blend together after awhile and become new again.


Yeah, Jo, how's it going? I'm only a year behind you and hope to hear you share your experiences. Feliz Navidad!


----------



## JoParsons

FHBOY said:


> Yeah, Jo, how's it going? I'm only a year behind you and hope to hear you share your experiences. Feliz Navidad!


Thanks for asking; I love it here, the town, the people, the mercados. I even found a jewelry supply store online that takes paypal. 

Where are you moving to? This is a totally wonderful place. I'm living in a hotel across from Mercado La Charanda. It's perfect for me. I'm friends now with the staff and the landlady. Taxis are only $2.50 american to anywhere in the city. Man, this was such a good idea.


----------



## FHBOY

Much to the consternation of the "puristas" Mexicos gringos here, we are going to live in [Lakeside] Ajijic, Jocotepec [sic] or Lake Chapala. Yes, the prices are a bit higher, but in a post many months ago, I think on the Learning Spanish thread, I gave our reasons why. Going down there for a week beginning of April. Hope we find what you did. - KIT


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> Thanks for asking; I love it here, the town, the people, the mercados. I even found a jewelry supply store online that takes paypal.
> 
> Where are you moving to? This is a totally wonderful place. I'm living in a hotel across from Mercado La Charanda. It's perfect for me. I'm friends now with the staff and the landlady. Taxis are only $2.50 american to anywhere in the city. Man, this was such a good idea.


I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you! Are you planning to live permanently in the the hotel, or are you using it as a staging area till you find your own place?


----------



## JoParsons

FHBOY said:


> Much to the consternation of the "puristas" Mexicos gringos here, we are going to live in [Lakeside] Ajijic, Jocotepec [sic] or Lake Chapala. Yes, the prices are a bit higher, but in a post many months ago, I think on the Learning Spanish thread, I gave our reasons why. Going down there for a week beginning of April. Hope we find what you did. - KIT


RROFL (that's REALLY rolling on the floor laughing) . . . My spanish is poor at the best of times; there are almost no other gringos in town . . . And somehow, (being a 63 year old woman may help) I either make myself understood or someone who learned english listening to the Beatles helps me out. It has been more fun this way than I ever could have imagined.


----------



## JoParsons

Isla Verde said:


> I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you! Are you planning to live permanently in the the hotel, or are you using it as a staging area till you find your own place?


This IS my place now. Bought myself a little fridg, have use of the microwave and I cook for me and staff maybe once a week. Most of the time, she's feeding me. We had mole con pollo last night. OMG. Life is good.


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> This IS my place now. Bought myself a little fridg, have use of the microwave and I cook for me and staff maybe once a week. Most of the time, she's feeding me. We had mole con pollo last night. OMG. Life is good.


It sounds like you have lucked into a wonderful situation.


----------



## JoParsons

*Btw*

:focus: Did I mention I found a very reasonable craft supply place online? And sounds like I'll be receiving stuff in about a week. It's at Manualidades - Fantasias Miguel AND shipping charge was very reasonable too.

MAS TARDE


----------



## Ken Wood

maesonna said:


> Also Lumen, if there is one near you. (According to the linked website, there is one Lumen in Guanajuato state, in León.) They carry art supplies of all kinds (including hundreds of kinds of paper—scrapbookers, for example will find a lot for their needs) and a wide variety of school supplies.


Thank you. I live in Queretaro, very close to a Lumen store, but have always thought they were more of an Office Max, Office Depot, Staples kind of place. I stopped by yesterday after reading your note, and was pleasantly surprised. As you said, they have a grand selection of paper (and lots of other arty stuff such as paints, etc) Origami is a hobby of mine, and though Lumen does not have origami paper per se, it is a simple task to create your own using their beautiful paper. I use a cutting pad and rotary cutter, but they are niceties, not necessities.


----------

